# Welche Karpfenausrüstung?



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

Bin Schüler 15 Jahre alt und wollte mal fragen was ihr mir für eine Karpfenausrüstung empfehlen könntet (Kescher, liege, und biss anzeiger hab ich aber den rest noch nicht)
Mein Budget liegt bei 800 € ich weiß das is ziemlich wenig aber ich bin halt schüler und musste ziemlich lange sparen.

Ich hatte mir so vorgestellt:

3 chub snooper 12ft. 3lbs
3 okuma powerliner bl 656 schnurfassung 420m- o,35 mm
rod pod hab ich keine vorstellungen
und joa so die kleinteile halt swinger und so

also was könntet ihr mir vorschlagen?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die Antworten

mfg Karsten#h


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ach ja also ich fische in der entfernung von 50 - 200m und hauptsächtlich in seen


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

und noch eine frage hätte ich noch was ist besser Leadcore Rig oder inline montage?


----------



## Carphubter96 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Wiso brauchst du 3 Ruten ??
Im normalfall sind ee nur 2 erlaubt ... oder ? |kopfkrat


Rod Pod reicht für den Anfang der Pelzer Phaser Pod
oder der Horizon von Fox .

Sind in der Preislage ( 120-140 € ) sicher die besten .

Rollen . . naja von Okuma hab ich keine Ahnung aber 
wiso nimmst du dir nicht z.B. die Shimano US Baitrunner 6500 ?

Sind sicher auch nicht die schlechtesten und für ca.100
Euro hab ich sie auch schon gesehen .

Ruten würd ich mir nicht die Chup Snooper sondern die
Outkast oder die Greys Prodigy SX nehmen . ( Beide so um die 100 - 120 Euro ) .

Swinger reichen eigentlich die Nachbauten von den Euroswingern von Fox .

Falls du Nachtfischen gehst brauchst auch ein Zelt oder ?
Oder hast du schon eines ??

Falls nicht würd ich dir den Fox Easy Dome 1 Mann empfehlen.

Preis liegt bei ca. 210 € .

Da müsstest du mit 800 € eigentlich dabei sein ...

Falls dir noch was einfallt was du brauchst schreib einfach .
Und wenn dir etwas Geld fehlt , es kommt ee bald Weihnachten 

Also .

Lg Lukas


----------



## Carphubter96 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> und noch eine frage hätte ich noch was ist besser Leadcore Rig oder inline montage?


 

Das kommt immer auf den Untergrund an .
Und jeder Fischer findet eine andere Montage besser .
Ich bevorzuge Safety Clip .


----------



## colognecarp (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

das leadcor läuft durch das inlineblei |kopfkrat... ich nehme immer leadcor auch beim safetyclip. leadcor ist sehr fischschohnend weil die schuppen beim drill wenn der fisch
die schnur mit seiner flanke berührt nicht so schnell abgezogen werden.
und der weitere große vorteil ist dank des bleikern sinkt die ganze montage ganz auf den grund und bleibt auch da.

leadcor ist ne super sache


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

@ Carphubter96 also bei uns im verein darf man an mehreren seen auch mit 3 ruten fischen
und wie meinst du das welche montage nimmt man bei welchem untergrund?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Was für teile brauch ich alles für ne safetyclip montage?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

mit welcher montage kann man weiter werfen wenn man gleiches gewicht nimmt


----------



## colognecarp (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

guck dir das mal an, ist ganz nett gemacht http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgV6RA3MqgM


----------



## colognecarp (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

mit einem olivenblei kommst du wohl am weitesten wegen der erodynamik, und dann noch anti tangel damit sich nichts vetüdelt beim harten wurf


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ok danke 
also das video is echt gut gemacht nur ich finde die rigs bisschen zu kompliziert aber sonst echt top


----------



## colognecarp (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

so sollte es aussehen, nur den schlauch mit leadcor tauschen ! zum weit werfen ist das eine gute montage, das gibts auch mit leadcor fertig zu kaufen, habs nur nicht im netz auf die schnelle gefunden.
aber inline ist direkter wenn der fisch am köder ist weil das bleigewicht kein spiel hat http://www.yatego.com/carp-hunter-s...safety-lead-clip-rigs-und-kwik-change-swivels


----------



## Lupus (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Meine Vorposter haben dir schon viele gute Tips gegeben! Ich bin beeindruckt das sich alle einig sind!
Tausche die Snooper gegen die Outcast! Du bekommst die Rute für 90.-!!! Auf einer Messe warscheinlich noch günstiger!
Die Rollen (Okuma) sind super allerdings passen die nicht auf jede Rute!!!! Check mal ob sie an die Outcast passen! AUf meine Greys passen die Rollen nämlich nicht!!!

Die Prodygy SX ist ebenfalls sehr zu empfehlen!!!

Zum weit werfenwürde ic dir ebenfalls ein Kombination aus Leadcore und Inliner empfehlen!Und wenn du weniger Blei nimmst kannst du weiter werfen! 
Ich splice mein Leadcore immer selbst...ist auch billiger!
Die Shimano Us Baitrunner sind gut wenn du nicht mit geflochtener Schnur fischst...und es sind gerade neue Modelle im anmarsch was bedeutet die alten bekommst du günstiger und Ersatzteile warscheinlich bald nicht mehr!
Allerdings baut Shimano mit sicherheit mit die besten Rollen auf dem Markt!

Wenn du eine Zelt brauchst müsstest du nochmal gebau sagen was es können soll!
Ich schlafe meist in einem Brolly weil schnell aufzubauen und platzsparend bin ich länger unterwegs benütze ich ein Zelt...als Herstller kann ich dir B.richi und Carpmedness empfehlen!


Wenn du ein Angebot für die Ruten, Zelte etc.  brauchst meld dich einfach per PN! 

Gruß
Lupus


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Super danke nochmal für die antworten also ein ein zelt habe ich schon aber wieso is die chub snooper wesentlich schlechter als die outcast?


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> Was für teile brauch ich alles für ne safetyclip montage?




Sorry, dass ich mal etwas negatives zu den Postings abgeben muss......aber wer solch eine Frage stellt sollte keine 800,- € investieren sondern erstmal klein anfangen


----------



## Doc Plato (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mal etwas negatives zu den Postings abgeben muss......aber wer solch eine Frage stellt sollte keine 800,- € investieren sondern erstmal klein anfangen




Jeder fängt mal an und nach den ersten Gehversuchen, wenn man dann ins eingemachte will, steht man oft vor seltsamen Begriffen und hätte dieses dann gerne erklärt bekommen. 
Vielleicht biste doch so nett und hilfst dem "Anfänger" bei seinen Fragen.


----------



## Carphubter96 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> Super danke nochmal für die antworten also ein ein zelt habe ich schon aber wieso is die chub snooper wesentlich schlechter als die outcast?


 
Also ich habe die Outkast und die Snooper beide selber testen 
können und war von der Outkast einfach sehr poitiv überrascht .
Im Gegensatz zur Snooper .
Die Outkast war von den Wurf,-und Drilleigenschaften 
einfach hervorragend !!! Für den Preis TOP !!!

Und vergiss nicht die LEBENSLANGE GARANTIE !!!


----------



## Carphubter96 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mal etwas negatives zu den Postings abgeben muss......aber wer solch eine Frage stellt sollte keine 800,- € investieren sondern erstmal klein anfangen


 
Da schau her .... ein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen ...
Und wenn er dann mal klein anfängt muss er nach 1 Jahr
wieder alles neu kaufen weil er sich A**** Zeug gekauft
hat !! 

@Tigerforelle2009

Kauf dir gleich ein gutes Zeug .
Wer billig kauft kauft 2 mal .

Die Safety Clip Montage ist einfach .

Geh einfach zu deinem Tackledealer und
frag nach Safety Clips .
Er wird dir einige zeigen können .
Montiert sind sie einfach :

Du befestigst einfach das Blei am Safety Clip und 
ziehst in dann über den Karabiner .
FERTIG !!! 
Jetzt nur noch ein gutes Vorfach und ab die Post .

Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben .



Lg Lukas


----------



## Lupus (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Und man muss auch sagen das das beschriebene Material eine einfache Ausstattung ist! Damit ist man als Anfänger und als Fortgeschrittener gut gerüstet!!!

Natürlich erkennt man an solchen Fragen den Neuling...aber was solls! Jeder hat mal klein Angefangen und immer wenn ich persönlich mal wieder n Blei im Baum versenkt hab oder der Knoten nicht direkt funzt dann merke ich das ich auch nicht weit weg bin vom Neuling!

Nobody is perfect!


----------



## Carphubter96 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Lupus schrieb:


> Und man muss auch sagen das das beschriebene Material eine einfache Ausstattung ist! Damit ist man als Anfänger und als Fortgeschrittener gut gerüstet!!!
> 
> Natürlich erkennt man an solchen Fragen den Neuling...aber was solls! Jeder hat mal klein Angefangen und immer wenn ich persönlich mal wieder n Blei im Baum versenkt hab oder der Knoten nicht direkt funzt dann merke ich das ich auch nicht weit weg bin vom Neuling!
> 
> Nobody is perfect!


 
Dieser Text ist perfekt !!! :vik:



Und ich glaube kaum das z.B. Matt Hayes o.a. nie einen Fehler machen .


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mal etwas negatives zu den Postings abgeben muss......aber wer solch eine Frage stellt sollte keine 800,- € investieren sondern erstmal klein anfangen




Also ich ahbe jez ein jahr mit solchen karpfen ruten für 50 € 2 stück gefischt von fladen waren die und die eine hat bei drill angefangen zu brechen schätze dicker karpfen oder wels naja.
also ich weiß es nich aber wenn ich mir mal so das profi zeug anschaue is das ja doch noch ne ganz andere preisklasse (300€ pro rute)is die outcast noch im anfängerbereich nur mir ist es wichtig das is sachen hab die ich lange nutzen kann und wenn ich dann in 2 jahren spätesten meine ausbildung anfange dann gibt in 3 jahren anderes zeug vllt aber auch nich wenn ich mit den rute zufrieden bin natürlich net. kann ich mit der outcast auch ne wels drilln oder 40 pft. karpfen(is unwarscheinlich aber egal)?


----------



## Carphubter96 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> Also ich ahbe jez ein jahr mit solchen karpfen ruten für 50 € 2 stück gefischt von fladen waren die und die eine hat bei drill angefangen zu brechen schätze dicker karpfen oder wels naja.
> also ich weiß es nich aber wenn ich mir mal so das profi zeug anschaue is das ja doch noch ne ganz andere preisklasse (300€ pro rute)is die outcast noch im anfängerbereich nur mir ist es wichtig das is sachen hab die ich lange nutzen kann und wenn ich dann in 2 jahren spätesten meine ausbildung anfange dann gibt in 3 jahren anderes zeug vllt aber auch nich wenn ich mit den rute zufrieden bin natürlich net. kann ich mit der outcast auch ne wels drilln oder 40 pft. karpfen(is unwarscheinlich aber egal)?


 
1. ) Finde ich nicht das die CHUB Outkast nur eine Anfänger-
rute ist , es fischen auch viele Fortgeschrittene mit ihr.

2. ) Ist es natürlich möglich einen Wels oder nen 40 + 
mit dieser Rute sicher zu Landen ....


----------



## allrounder11 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Carphubter96 schrieb:


> 1. ) Finde ich nicht das die CHUB Outkast nur eine Anfänger-
> rute ist , es fischen auch viele Fortgeschrittene mit ihr.
> 
> 2. ) Ist es natürlich möglich einen Wels oder nen 40 +
> mit dieser Rute sicher zu Landen ....


 

Die outcast hält nem vernünftigen Wels nicht stand.

Und bevor mir jetzt viele in die parade fahrn sag ich gleich dazu das ich von richtigen welsen spreche Bis zu nem 1.50m im Freiwasser durchaus realisierbar , darüber hinaus so gut wie unmöglich die legen so an gewicht zu, und wenn man dem bartelträger dann druck machen muss aufgrund von hindernissen(seerosen,schilf) ist sowieso schluss.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ich hab mal so ne frage , ich hab mal son karpfen angler am see gesehen der hatte nen karpfen dran und es war kein kleiner und er hatte die bremse so hart gestellt das der fisch kein schnur nehmen konnte , doch der fisch ist nicht ausgeschlitzt . liegt das an den haken ? wenn ja welche könntet ihr mit empfelen womit man die gefahr des ausschlitzens mindern kann


----------



## allrounder11 (6. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Der perfekte Karpfenhaken muss dickdrähtig und trotzdem verdammt scharf sein. Ich nutze die Fox Series 1 und 3.


----------



## colognecarp (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

die von korda sind dicker, da wirken die von fox richtig schlank gegen.


----------



## don rhabano (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Achja...

Okuma Powerliner passt auf die Chub Outkast!

Fische 2 in 2 3/4 pfund.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Hilfe, zerreißt mich nicht! 

Vielleicht habe ich mich ein bisschen falsch ausgedrückt......tut mir Leid.....also die "ein MEister ist vom Himmel gefallen"-Sprüche kann man sich getrost sparen....

ich hatte nu rden Eindruck, dass der TE ziemlich neu im Karpfenbereich ist....daher finde ich es persönlich falsch 800,- € zu investieren, was doch immerhin gerade für einen 15 Jährigen eine Menge Pappe ist. 
Und wenn wir mal ehrlich zueinander sind, man kann auch mit 300 - 400 ,- € ne gescheite Ausrüstung zusammenbekommen, die Karpfen fängt. 

Gut, ich kenne die finanziellen Hintergründe des TE´s nicht, vielleicht sind bei ihm 800,- € ein Klacks und für Führerschein und Auto ist gesorgt.

Als Rute würde ich die Fox Warrior nochmal in den Raum werfen, ist ne schöne Rute für kleines Geld. 3x 70,- € = 210,-€

Als Rollen würde ich Dir Daiwa der Emblem Serie empfehlen, zum Beispiel die XT oder ählinch. EInfach mal die Augen bei Ebay aufhalten da sollte für 150-200 ,-€ ein Drilling zu schießen sein. 

Solls ein Rod Pod sein ? Da gibt es inzwischen von vielen Herstellern diese Dreibeiner, mit denen man die Ruten auch 90 aufstellen kann. Kostet ca. 70 ,- € 

Damit ist alles was vor dem Wasser steht schonmal abgedeckt. Pieper haste gesagt besitzt du. Swinger auch ? 
Da scheiden sich die Geister...Swingermäßig bin ich auf Fox eingeschossen. Fox MKII oder Euro Swinger wären erste Wahl, andernfall kannste bei kleineren Gewässern auch die Fox Butt Hanger geben, die gibts im Dreierset schon zu 30,- € bei Ebay (neu. 

Schlafsack und Liege muss man sich ansehen.....rechne für beides Zusammen mal 200,- €.

Ich komme jetzt ca. auf 700,- €. Dann fehlt noch ein bisschen Kleinkram und ne ABHAKMATTE + Tacklebox.

Somit sind die 800,- € Piepen weg. 

Ich kann nur empfehlen die Augen bei Ebay offen zu halten. Gerade in der Winterszeit verkloppen viele ein Teil ihrer Ausrüstung den sie aussortiert haben, oder beschließen gar nicht mehr los zu gehen. 
Ebay ist immer für ein Schnäppchen gut. Konnte vor drei Wochen eine Fox XL Elite Abhakmatte für 20,- € ersteigern.....nur Geduld also. 

Zu der Safety CLip Montage. 

Als Komponenten benötigst Du ein Lead, einen Saftey Clip, einen Tail Rubber, einen Swivel und Anti Tangle Tube....

Zuerste fädelst Du den Anti Tangle Tube auf die Hauptschnur. 
Das ist nix weiter als ein Silikonschlach, der etwas länger als das Vorfach ist und wunderschön das vertüddeln der Schnur bei Wurf verhindert - viele Karpfenangler lassen ihn weg, da sie der Meinung sind ihr steiferes Vorfachmaterial ist ohnehin Verwicklungsunanfällig. Das sind dann auch die Leute, die die Hose mit der Kneifzange zumachen und von 12 bis Mittag denken. 
Der Silikonschlauch schützt die Flanken des Fisches beim Drill vor der Hauptschnur, so dass dieser sich nicht die Seiten einschneidet....geht nur in viele Köpfe nicht rein, gerade bei denen die das noch nie gesehen haben. 

Weiter im Text. 

Als zweites ziehst Du den Tail Rubber auf. Es ist ein kleiner Gummiconnector, der aussieht wie ein VErkehrspillon. 
In das dünnere Ende kommt der Silikonschlauch, in das breiterer steckst Du den Safety Clip (natürlich nachdem das "Lead"=Blei eingehängt ist. 

Ans Ende der Hauptschur knotest Du den Swivel = Wirbel an dem Dein Vorfach hängt.
Wenn Du alles montiert hast ziehts du die Hauptschnur ein bisschen zurück und der Wirbel klickt meist hörbar in den Safety Clip ein.....Montage fertig. 

Nächster Punkt: 

Ich empfehle Dir die ganzen Rig-Komponenten von einer Firma zu beziehen. Ich habe selbst den Fehler gemacht und mir im Laufe der Zeit etlichen Kleinkram von jeden erdenklichen Hersteller zusammenzukaufen....Ende vom Lied; 
vergangendes Wochenende saß ich am See und brauchte ne geschlagene Viertelstunde um ne Montage zu knüpfen, weil alle meine Kleinteile nicht so richtig zusammen passten.
(Wirbel zu groß, Clip zu klein, Tail Rubber zu kurz etc.pp.)

Das kann man umgehen in dem man sich auf das Sortiment eines Herstellers einigt....da kocht aber jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. 

So, hoffe ich konnte helfen und endschuldige mich hiermit nochmal für meine gestrige plumpe Antwort.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Lupus (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Alles halb so wild:

1 Allrounder hat mal wieder recht! Einen guten Wels hälst du mit keiner Karpfenrute....
2 Wenn unser junger Karpfenangler seine Kohle für das Tackel gesparrt hat muss er selbst wissen ob er die dafür ausgeben will!
800.- sind eine Menge Holz aber wenn er sich alles aufeinmal kaufen möchte...warum nicht!
und wie CarpFreakSHG selbst ausgerechnet hat bleibt am Ende nicht so viel übrig wenn er gutes Zeug kaufen will!

3 Die Outcast sind gute Ruten auf die der Hersteller eine Lebenslange Garantie gibt!!!!!!(Aberr Achtung die Garantiebestimmungen sollte man schon lesen)
An den Stöcken wirst du lange Freude haben!!!

4 Die Swinger sind meiner Meinung nach nicht das wichtigste da tun es auch für den Anfang günstige...

5 ich persönlich kann einem Anfänger nicht empfehlen gebrauchtes Tackel im Netz zu kaufen...da muss man schon sehr genau wissen was man haben will und ob der Preis o.K. abgesehen davon würde ich auch weder die benannten Ruten noch die Okumarollen gebraucht kaufen, das lohnt sich nicht bei den Neupreisen! Kauft man die Shimano US Baitrunner ist das was anderes!

6 Ja die Warrior Elite sind super Ruten undkämen auch in Betracht!


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

und wie schaut es mit der fox warrior es aus? is das auch ne rute die man empfehlen kann?


----------



## allrounder11 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> und wie schaut es mit der fox warrior es aus? is das auch ne rute die man empfehlen kann?


 

Ich finde für diesen preis ist die rute gut! 

Ob sie dir zusagt musst du vor Ort entscheiden, wenn dir der "Stock" schlecht in der hand liegt lass die finger weg ! Das gilt übrigends auch bei allen anderen ruten


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ist die warrior es mit der outcast vergleichbar?


----------



## crossfire (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> ist die warrior es mit der outcast vergleichbar?



Ja sind beides "Einsteigerruten" mit ambitionen nach oben  aber zwischen den Ruten ist nicht viel ,ich finde beide gut.

Jeder der sich ne Rute Rolle oder iwas anderes Größeres kaufen will sollte eh in ein Geschäft gehen da hilft auch kein Therad.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Also hab grad die fox warrior es für 60 € gesehen in 3lbs . und wenn ich mir dann drei hole is das doch perfekt oder? sollte man bei dem preis zuschlagen? http://www.angelzentraleherrieden.d...rticle&id=152&aid=4776&warengruppe=23&rubrik=


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

und wie is die rolle ? http://cgi.ebay.de/3x-QUANTUM-Crypt...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen?hash=item4ce5b08139


----------



## xpudel666x (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> das leadcor läuft durch das inlineblei |kopfkrat... ich nehme immer leadcor auch beim safetyclip. leadcor ist sehr fischschohnend weil die schuppen beim drill wenn der fisch
> die schnur mit seiner flanke berührt nicht so schnell abgezogen werden.
> und der weitere große vorteil ist dank des bleikern sinkt die ganze montage ganz auf den grund und bleibt auch da.
> 
> leadcor ist ne super sache



sorry patrick..  aber schlauch ist fischschonender als leadcore. zum anderen sollte man leadcore nie mit inline montage fischen, weil der fisch so das blei gar nicht abstreifen kann (blei bleibt am leadcore knoten hängen).
absinken tut es auch nur wenn man mit slack line fischt, also schnur ohne direkte spannung.
#h


----------



## schorle (7. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> sorry patrick..  aber schlauch ist fischschonender als leadcore. zum anderen sollte man leadcore nie mit inline montage fischen, weil der fisch so das blei gar nicht abstreifen kann (blei bleibt am leadcore knoten hängen).
> absinken tut es auch nur wenn man mit slack line fischt, also schnur ohne direkte spannung.
> #h




Wo bitte hast du am Leadcore einen Knoten, der Knoten in der Hauptschnur zum anbinden des Leadcores ist sicher kein Hindernis für das Blei.  Leadcore spleißt man, und dann kann man damit auch ganz normal Inlinebleie benutzen, die wird der Fisch bei einem eventuellen Schnurbruch genau so los wie ohne Leadcore. Das Leadcore den Fisch ehe verletzt als eine mit Schlauch überzogene Schnur stimmt so pauschal auch nicht, dies geschieht nur bei sehr dünnem oder rauem Material. Aktuelle Leadcore-Versionen sind oft sogar dicker als die gebräuchlichen dünnen Schläuche und von einer rauen Oberfläche meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Fassl (8. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

nen guten tipp zu ner rolle könnte ich dir auch geben schau dir bei ebay um die shimano big baitrunner lc schöne rolle und sehr rupuscht fische sie selber schon einige jahre und bin immer noch voll zufrieden!

hab sie bei ebay um 110euro inclusive porto ersteigert


Ich finde das du bei den Rollen nicht allzu viel sparen solltest den eine Rolle die eine gut funktionierente Bremse hat mit das wichtigste beim Karpfenfischen ist!


----------



## starzi (8. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Hallo,

da muß ich Fassl rechtgeben bei der Rolle zu Sparen bringt nix.
Shimano Rollen sind sehr gut Rollen mit der man lange freude hat.
Habe selber eine US Baitrunner 4500 aber noch das alte Modell.
Was ich mit der schon alles gefangen hab und welche belastungen die ausgehalten hat.
Läuft aber immer noch wie am ersten tag.


----------



## colognecarp (8. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



schorle schrieb:


> Wo bitte hast du am Leadcore einen Knoten, der Knoten in der Hauptschnur zum anbinden des Leadcores ist sicher kein Hindernis für das Blei.  Leadcore spleißt man, und dann kann man damit auch ganz normal Inlinebleie benutzen, die wird der Fisch bei einem eventuellen Schnurbruch genau so los wie ohne Leadcore. Das Leadcore den Fisch ehe verletzt als eine mit Schlauch überzogene Schnur stimmt so pauschal auch nicht, dies geschieht nur bei sehr dünnem oder rauem Material. Aktuelle Leadcore-Versionen sind oft sogar dicker als die gebräuchlichen dünnen Schläuche und von einer rauen Oberfläche meilenweit entfernt.



genau, ich komme grade vom see und bei dem fisch konnte ich das wieder sehr gut beobachten das sich das blei sehr gut ablöst.
bei einem schnurbruch schwimmt der karpfen also nicht mit blei im maul herum.
leadcor ist auch viel zu dick um schuppen zu lösen, auf jedenfall gibt es da kaum einen unterschied zum schlauch.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Fassl schrieb:


> nen guten tipp zu ner rolle könnte ich dir auch geben schau dir bei ebay um die shimano big baitrunner lc schöne rolle und sehr rupuscht fische sie selber schon einige jahre und bin immer noch voll zufrieden!
> 
> hab sie bei ebay um 110euro inclusive porto ersteigert
> 
> ...



Also nur das problem is also zu viel wollte ich jez auch net ausgeben aber die fox warrior es is denke ich ne gute rute und bei der rolle glaub ich bestell ich mit die okuma powerliner , da ein kumpel von mir die rolle jez schon lange fischt und sie is einfach nur spitze hab damit auch shcon nen schönen karpfen gedrillt und einwanfrei also bremse top super weicher freilauf robust geile optik und für den preis von 60-70 € meiner meinung nach echt top. Was will man mehr


----------



## Lupus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Hallo Die Warrior sind gut...allerdings würde ich mir die nicht in 3lbs zulegen! nWäre mir viel zu steif!
Schau dir die Okuma Powerliner an die sind nicht schlecht..die Rolle die du selbst vorgeschlagen hast kenne ich nur aus dem Katalog!


----------



## Lupus (8. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ach ja und die Geschichte mit dem Leadcore und Inliner kann ich gar nicht bestätigen Ich habe am Leadcore einen Wirbel auf der einen und eine Schlaufe auf der anderen Seite! Knoten git es da überhaupt keinen...und Falls doch sollte man sich mal gründlich über die Anschaffung einer Literatur mit dem Thema Rigbau machen!!!!:q


----------



## xpudel666x (8. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

hach ja..

schön, dass eure gespleißten vorfächer alle 'keine knoten' haben. es gibt definitiv einige bleie die so wie sie sind am leadcore und an evt. schlagschnurknoten hängen bleiben. habe selber welche. 
abgesehen davon wird jawohl die hauptschnur auch am leadcore angeknotet.. oder hält die mit spucke?

und ein dick geflochtenes leadcore mit bleianteil erzeugt garantiert eine stärkere reibung am fischkörper als ein silikon-schlauch.

nicht ohne grund ist leadcore an vielen französischen und englischen paylakes verboten.


----------



## colognecarp (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ich gönn mir immer das schon fertig gebundene leadcor und da ist nichts mit dicken knoten. der einzige knoten ist an der hauptschnur zum leadcor, und der ist nun wirklich so winzig das er kein hinderniss da stellt.
leadcor mag etwas rau sein aber wichtig ist ob leadcor oder schlauch, das die schnur nicht unter die schuppen kommt und denn fisch nackich macht. 
das ist bei beiden der fall und deshalb beides zu empfehlen !

hack doch nicht so auf dem guten leadcor rum, das hat es garnicht verdient


----------



## allrounder11 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ihr redet gewaltig am thema vorbei es heisst "WELCHE Karpfenausrüstung" und nicht "LEADCORE VS SCHLAUCH"


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

danke allrounder11 ich wollte es nicht sagen


----------



## colognecarp (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

stimmt sorry, ist doch lebhaft


----------



## Lupus (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

@ xpudel666x Ich finde dieser Ton muss nicht sein! 

Und bevor es zurück zum Thema geht die Knoten an meinem Leadcore ind bei mir immer dünner als das Leadcore selbst!

Nun zurück zum Thema wie können wir noch helfen Tigerforelle2009????


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

hmm das weiß ich garnicht genau also hab mir jez 3 outcast 2,75 lbs bestellt und 3 okuma powerliner. ahh doch ihr könntet mir beim tackle helfen was habt ihr da für vorschläge also ich brauche alle kleinteile die ein karpfen pro immer dabei hat ? denn das möchte ich haben


----------



## Lupus (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ier einige Vorschläge mit Denkanstößen
Blei: 
In  erster Linie musst du darauf achten das Wirbel und Blei zusammen passen wenn du Inliner fischen möchtest! Ich benutze die Foxbleie weil sich hier auch das Innenteil aus dem Blei löst wenn der fisch verloren geht!

Fischst du mit Seitenblei würde ich günstige Blei verwenden!

Die Bleie sollten über 85g liegen um das Selbsthaken zu erleichtern!
Schlanke  Modelle lassen sich besser werfen als klobige
Runde Modelle rollen auch beim Biss hinterher - verringert den Selbsthakefekt ??

Haken:
Hauptsache scharf
Ich bevorzuge Modelle von Korda oder Fox mit anderen habe ich schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht!

Ich fische mit kleinen Haken Gr. 6 diese können aber auch etwas leichter Ausschlitzen man muss halt etwas sensibler drillen
Eine Spritze beim Arzt ist sehr dünn und dringt leicht in die Haut ein was würde mit einem Nagel passieren??

Schnüre:
Leadcore günstiges Leadcore hat sich bei mir bewährt! z.B. Climax!

Vorfachschnur ist...trau ich mich das zu schreiben...ja!...fast völlig wurscht! Jeder Hersteller schmeißt da seine eigenen Produkte auf den Markt! Große unterschiede konnte ich nicht feststellen! Ich benutze Sufix

Bei den Hauptschnüren schwören viele auf die Schimano Technium...mir war sie bisher zu teuer! 
Eine Schnur ab 0.32 sollte es sein!  0.40 nur bei vielen Hindernissen! Ich benutze Anaconda und tausche selbige mehrere Male im Jahr aus! Dünne Schnüre lassen sich weiter werfen als dicke!


Du solltest dir mal die Bibel des Karpfenangelns zulegen Wulf Plickat hat hier ein hervorragendes Buch geschrieben!
Ich lese auch heute noch immer mal wieder in dem Buch!
http://www.amazon.de/Modernes-Karpfenangeln-Wulf-Plickat/dp/3440102211

Sons noch was?


----------



## colognecarp (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

die inliner von korda lösen sich auch und sind etwas unauffälliger, deshalb nehm ich die.
bei den haken nehme ich auch einen pingpong aus fox und korda. da gehen die meinungen aber recht stark auseinander, größe 6 hab ich als standart.
du brauchst einen großen kecher und eine abhakmatte. einen großen kecherkopf bekommst du bei nordikfishing77 schon für 30€, glaub 120cm ist der.

bist du mit bissanzeiger und swinger schon weiter ?

#h


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also ich habe 109 gramm inline bleis für meine neuen 2,75 lbs outcst fox hakem mit derr größe 4 und 2 eine abhakmatte und wiegesack kauf ich mir noch und einen karpfen kescher hab ich schon mir nem kopf von 132 cm


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also bin gard noch am überlegen ob 3 lbs schlauer wären , wäre es schlauer?


----------



## Lupus (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ich denke du hast die Ruten schon bestellt?
Würde nicht umbedingt 3lbs nehmen! Größe 4 geht noch 2 wäre mir persönlich viel zu groß...hakt auch nicht so gut!


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ja also geld is noch nich überwiesen also der händler hat gesagt kann mir das wurfgewicht aussuchen also könnte ich noch ändern. also im fachgeschäft wo ich mir die rute angeschaut habe hat der händler gesagt 2,75 lbs reichen aus . denn der nachteil an der 3 lbs rute is das sie ziemlich hart ist.


----------



## calzone1009 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

bleib bei 2,75 lbs. !!! wenn du schon was verändern willst dann würde ich dir eher zu noch weicheren ruten raten denn du musst in "unseren" vereinsteichen nicht weit werfen um gute fische zu fangen und ein drill an einer weichen (karpfen)rute macht mir persöhnlich viel mehr spaß als an einer harten.


----------



## Lupus (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

2.75 sind gut! ich würde wenn du ein größeres Spektrum abdecken willst definitiv diese nehmen! 3lbs wären mir zu hart!


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

hat es nachteile wenn man ein haken größe 2 nimmt? aber das maul vom karpfen is ja groß genug oder?


----------



## colognecarp (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

das kommt auf die boilie größe an die du verwenden willst, wenn du nicht über 18ner murmeln gehst würde ich 6 nehmen. es geht nicht um die größe des maules, du knotest deine haken so das sie sich immer drehen und so zuvelässig haken können, das klappt mit kleineren haken einfach besser.
keine sorge ein kl. haken fängt einen großen fisch und bricht nicht falls du das denkst.

3lb sind mir persönlich auch zu viel, ich hole mir für das nächste jahr 2,5lb ruten damit ich mehr gefühl hab.


----------



## Carras (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Lupus schrieb:


> 2.75 sind gut! ich würde wenn du ein größeres Spektrum abdecken willst definitiv diese nehmen! 3lbs wären mir zu hart!


 
Dem würde ich nicht zustimmen.


3 lbs müssen nicht zwangsläufig hart sein. Das ist von Rute zu Rute unterschiedlich. Ne 2,75 lbs Outcast wird härter sein, als eine 3 lbs FBS von Century. Auch ist ne 3 lbs Outcast härter als ne 2,75 lbs Outcast, das stimmt.

Was ich aber anmerken möchte.
Ich halte 3 lbs Ruten, für Allrounder.
Man angelt ja nicht immer am gleichen Wasser. So kann sein, daß man auch mal ein größerer Gewässer befischen möchte, wo es ggf. besser ist, etwas weiter draußen zu fischen. Dann hat eine 3 lbs Outcast mehr Wurfreserven als eine mit 2,75 lbs.
Will man mal mit PVA Säckchen oder PVA Net fischen? Oder mal mit Methodblei?
Auch dann ist eine 3 lbs Oucast besser als eine 2,75 lbs Outcast, weil sie einfach etwas mehr Power hat.

Ich pers. fische 3 lbs Ruten. Würde mir aber unter der Berücksichtigung von PVA und Co. heuet eher 3,25 lbs Ruten zulegen.
Im Drill hab ich da keine Angst,..es gibt schöne 3,25 lbs. Ruten, die immer noch einen schönen Drill zulassen, auch wenn ein kleinerer Karpfen mit 5 oder 6 pfd. dran ist.

Ich finde,.. ne 3 lbs deckt ein größeres Spektrum ab als eine in 2,75 lbs.

Grüßle


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also ich persöhnlich fionde die chub putcast in 3 lbs bisschen hart denke mit der 2,75 machtdas drilln mehr spaß allerdings möchte ich auch weit werfen ....


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> das kommt auf die boilie größe an die du verwenden willst, wenn du nicht über 18ner murmeln gehst würde ich 6 nehmen. es geht nicht um die größe des maules, du knotest deine haken so das sie sich immer drehen und so zuvelässig haken können, das klappt mit kleineren haken einfach besser.
> keine sorge ein kl. haken fängt einen großen fisch und bricht nicht falls du das denkst.
> 
> 3lb sind mir persönlich auch zu viel, ich hole mir für das nächste jahr 2,5lb ruten damit ich mehr gefühl hab.



Welche hakengröße würdet ihr mir empfelen wenn ich mit 2 boilies fische mit nem durchmesser von 20mm?


----------



## Carras (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> also ich persöhnlich fionde die chub putcast in 3 lbs bisschen hart denke mit der 2,75 machtdas drilln mehr spaß allerdings möchte ich auch weit werfen ....


 
Hattest ne 3 lbs und eine 2,75 lbs Outcast schon in der Hand? 

Grüßle


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ja beim händler und die 3 lbs is sehr steif :/


----------



## Fischer93 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Wegen den Haken, kannst dir ja auch mal die Haken von Prologic angucken, ich fische selber die C1 und C2 von Prlogic. Sind günstiger als die von Korda und vom Fuchs, sau scharf halten gut, und was ich sehr Positiv finde, in einer Packung sind 12 stck. drinne und nicht wie üblich 10. 

Ich finde die sind eine echte Alternative zu anderen Herstellern:m.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ja danke werde ich mt mal anschaun aber bei und beim hädler gibt es die von fosx für 3,45 is eig relativ preiswert. werde aber denke ich mal die von prologic testen


----------



## allrounder11 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

nabend,

Zu der LB's frage: Beschreibe bitte nochmal wie du die ruten einsetzt, sorry wenn ich es überlesen habe:m

Denn wenn du verdammt weit raus musst macht es keinen sinn die 2,75 LB's variante zu wählen, ebenfalls ist es wichtig mit welchen Bleigewichten du fischen möchtest .

Ich persönlich fische am liebsten so leicht wie möglich! Nur wenn gewisse Kriterien hinzu kommen muss ich dann eine etwas stärkere rute wählen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also hauptsächlich fische ich in einer entfernung von ca. 70-100m und wenn ich ab und zu 200m raus muss neme ich dann einfach das baitboat oder?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also denke ich werde mit so 100 oder 110 gr fischen


----------



## allrounder11 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> also hauptsächlich fische ich in einer entfernung von ca. 70-100m und wenn ich ab und zu 200m raus muss neme ich dann einfach das baitboat oder?


 

Richtig |supergri

Das bait boat ist ein riesen vorteil dann kannst du selbstverständlich die 2,75LB's ausführung wählen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also ich denke ein drill von nem ca.20 pft. karpfen macht an mehr 2,75 lbs mehr spass


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

und zur vorfach schnur eher weich und dünn oder bisl hart und dicker?


----------



## allrounder11 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Da möchte ich nichts pauschalisieren . Ich persönlich fische entweder mit weichem braid, oder mit Fluor-Carbon was sehr steif ist. 



Ich möchte aber noch einmal auf den haken zurückkommen.


In meinem Sortiment befinden sich haken in der Größe von 1-6 . Momentan fische ich mit den Fox Series 1 und 3 , früher den g-hook von Gamakatsu beide haken sind zu empfehlen. 

Wobei ich in der Regel eher größere haken wähle außer es wurden gerade satzkarpfen eingesetzt . 

Kleine Haken, haken zwar besser aber schlitzen leichter aus!


----------



## colognecarp (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Kleine Haken, haken zwar besser aber schlitzen leichter aus!



der drill sollte halt nicht knüppel hart sein .
ich nehme weiches vorfach, bin dieses jahr gut mit krysta super nova ultra brait gefahren. das ist sehr geschmeidig und lässt sich
super knoten.


----------



## Turboreso (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Hallo!

Das Kleine Haken schneller aussteiger haben ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich fische seit Jahren Ruten mit 3 IBS und meine sind in Kombination mit der richtigen rolle Top, was das Drillverhalten angeht. Wenn Du aussteiger hast solltest Du den Fehler zu erst bei dir suchen. Es könnte sein das was von deinem Setup nicht stimmt.Es sind manchmal die kleinen Dinnge die es aus machen.!
Ich wechsel nach jedem Fisch den Haken. IMMER!:m

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Turboreso schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Das Kleine Haken schneller aussteiger haben ist mir so noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich fische seit Jahren Ruten mit 3 IBS und meine sind in Kombination mit der richtigen rolle Top, was das Drillverhalten angeht. Wenn Du aussteiger hast solltest Du den Fehler zu erst bei dir suchen. Es könnte sein das was von deinem Setup nicht stimmt.Es sind manchmal die kleinen Dinnge die es aus machen.!
> Ich wechsel nach jedem Fisch den Haken. IMMER!:m
> ...



Echt?   ohh dann wird das hobby ja noch teurer


----------



## allrounder11 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> der drill sollte halt nicht knüppel hart sein .
> ich nehme weiches vorfach, bin dieses jahr gut mit krysta super nova ultra brait gefahren. das ist sehr geschmeidig und lässt sich
> super knoten.


 

Es gibt situationen da muss man druck machen und hierbei habe ich mit kleinen haken nicht die besten erfahungen gemacht wobei ich diese saison lediglich einen ausschlitzer hatte


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Es gibt situationen da muss man druck machen und hierbei habe ich mit kleinen haken nicht die besten erfahungen gemacht wobei ich diese saison lediglich einen ausschlitzer hatte



welche situationen wären das z.b.?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

was haltet ihr von dem http://cgi.ebay.de/Ultimate-Triangl...ViewItemQQptZAngelzubehör?hash=item35a4a31079


----------



## allrounder11 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> welche situationen wären das z.b.?


 
Hindernisse.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (10. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

und was haltet ihr von dem rodpod?


----------



## colognecarp (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> und was haltet ihr von dem rodpod?



Für dich reicht das erst einmal, ein gutes kannst du dir holen wenn du mal alles hast und dir was gönnen willstes, es denn du hast jetzt 200 tacken für einen pod über.
teoretisch reichen auch normale rutenständer


----------



## daci7 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ich bin kein karpfenangler, aber das triangle-pod hab ich seit nem guten jahr im einsatz. 

überall wo ich banksticks benutzen kann kommen die zum einsatz und wenn ich denn mal auf beton angel ist das pod dabei.
steht stabil, lässt sich flott aufbauen und hält im dauertest.
allerdings kann man auch keine wunder erwarten 
auf schwierigem gelände hat das teil bestimmt so seine nachteile. 
und wenn du mit drei ruten fischen willst ist das vl auch nicht das richtige. die rutenhalterungen sind schon seehr nah beieinander! mit 2 ruten funktioniert das aber optimal.

grüße, david


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ok danke ! aber denke ich werd mir einfach gute banksticks holn fische eh nich am kanal oder wo  beton is !


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

was ist so die normale vorfachlänge so 15cm? also das rig


----------



## Felipe95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Hallo,

ich nehme längen zwischen 20 und 40cm !

MfG Felix


----------



## colognecarp (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

15-20 cm ist ganz gut, ich hab am we. mit 10 cm gefischt um vorichtige bisse zu bekommen, so zumin. meine theorie... und siehe da nach drei stunden lag ein schöner 28iger spiegler vor mir.

du musst ein bischen mit der länge spielen, aber länger als 25-30+ ist nicht so gut weil der fische mehr zeit hat den köder wieder aus zu spucken ohne auf wiederstand zu stoßen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

petri zum karpfen
und wonach wähle ich die länge? nach den untergrund?


----------



## colognecarp (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

wenn das blei im grund versinkt und das vorfach mit zieht und wenn du mit popup extrem hoch fischen willst wäre es ganz sinnvoll wenn das vorfach länger ist zb.


----------



## Felipe95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Wenn ich mit auftrieb angel dann nehme ich ein 25cm langes Vorfach wobei ungefähr 5 cm bis max 10cm Auftrieb sind.

PS: Bei langen Vorfächern hat der Fisch zwar länger Zeit den Köder auszuspucken aber bei längeren Vorfächern hat der Fisch auch mehr Anlauf um sich selbst zu haken !

Gruß Felix


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> wenn das blei im grund versinkt und das vorfach mit zieht und wenn du mit popup extrem hoch fischen willst wäre es ganz sinnvoll wenn das vorfach länger ist zb.




und was ist wenn ich mit sinkendem köder angel auch oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Felipe95 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ich hätte da auch noch ne kurze frage an die Carppros...

Wenn ich meine Montage auswerfe, kurbel ich meine Montage noch kurz einen meter ran, damit meine Montage gestreckt im Wasserliegt und das Blei nicht zu sehr im schlamm versunken ist.
Ist das richtig oder sollte ich das lassen ?

gruß Felix


----------



## colognecarp (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch noch ne kurze frage an die Carppros...
> 
> Wenn ich meine Montage auswerfe, kurbel ich meine Montage noch kurz einen meter ran, damit meine Montage gestreckt im Wasserliegt und das Blei nicht zu sehr im schlamm versunken ist.
> Ist das richtig oder sollte ich das lassen ?
> ...



das sollte man schon machen, ist völlig richtig. musst nur aufpassen das du nicht über deinen spot kurbelst, deshalb deinen meter den du kurbelst musst du auch über den spot werfen sonst liegt die montage nicht beim futter.
wenn du die montagen mit dem boot raus fährst brauchst oder sollte man nicht unbedingt so viel kurbeln weil du so ja punkt genau fütterst und die montage schon da liegt wo sie hin soll.

mir passiert das aber auch schon mal das ich den spot überkurbel,
ist dann ärgerlich am nächsten morgen wenn mann veststellt.
hab am we. in ufernähe gefischt und musste nachts die ruten etwa 6-7 meter weit werfen, und konnte morgens meine montage dann auf ca. 3 meter sehen. 

das fählt dann unter die kategrie " dumm gelaufen "

#t


----------



## Horneff (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Verkaufe grade " Mitchell Avorunner 7500+ 4 Ersatzrollen für 150 Euro is noch Spielraum drin.

Kannst dich ja melden wenn du noch welche brauchst.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Danke aber is mir bissl viiel wenn ich ehrlich bin außerdem ha ich mir schon 3 rolln bestellt ! sry


----------



## allrounder11 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> Danke aber is mir bissl viiel wenn ich ehrlich bin außerdem ha ich mir schon 3 rolln bestellt ! sry


 

Zur vorfachlänge ich fische ca. 20cm !


Wenn du dich etwas in die karpfenbranche eingelesen hast wirst du schnell merken das 10 leute , 10 verschiedene sachen sagen und nur ganz selten einstimmig geposted wird.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also ich fishce meinstens 15cm werd aber auch mal 10 cm austesten und mal 20cm


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

wie viel habt ihr diese jahr gefangen an karpfen?


----------



## allrounder11 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> wie viel habt ihr diese jahr gefangen an karpfen?


 

17stck. muss aber dazu sagen das meine karpfensaison erst mitte juli begonnen hat. Alles geht nunmal nicht dafür war ich ziehmlich erfolgreich was welse und aale betrift.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ohh was denn so an welchs? also ich finde 17 karpfen ziemlich viel und wie groß waren die so?


----------



## colognecarp (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

bei mir waren es dieses jahr nicht viele, sondern eher große die ich überlistet habe.
keiner unter 24 pfund |evil:

Ich bin aber auch nur ca. ein mal im monat raus gekommen, blöde plackererei.
im nächsten jahr befische ich 2 neue seen, mal gucken wie es da läuft.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> bei mir waren es dieses jahr nicht viele, sondern eher große die ich überlistet habe.
> keiner unter 24 pfund |evil:
> 
> Ich bin aber auch nur ca. ein mal im monat raus gekommen, blöde plackererei.
> im nächsten jahr befische ich 2 neue seen, mal gucken wie es da läuft.



ey leute mich acht ihr das ,dass ihr so große karpfen fangt ?
bei mir beissen eig immer nur kleine  bis 14pft ausser das einmal das warn monster aber net rausbekommen -.-
habt ihr paar tipps wo sie hauptsächlich große karpfen aufhalten? odr noch andere tipps für große ?


----------



## yassin (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> also ich fishce meinstens 15cm werd aber auch mal 10 cm austesten und mal 20cm


 
Ich fische, wenn ich viele Partikel fütter mit kurzen Vorfächern, da die Karpfen sozusagen auf der Stelle stehen bleiben und weiter fressen,dadurch ist es sinnlos mit langen Vorfächern zu hantieren.

Anders sieht es aus, wenn du nur ein paar Murmeln hinter deiner Montage herschießt, da die Karpfen dann auf der suche nach "mehr" sind und sich dann schneller über den platz bewegen.

guck dir mal die videos an : http://carpiopedia.pbworks.com/Jerome's+Videos

einfach auf die links klicken 

vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar eigene schlüsse daraus ziehen. #6


----------



## yassin (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> ey leute mich acht ihr das ,dass ihr so große karpfen fangt ?
> bei mir beissen eig immer nur kleine bis 14pft ausser das einmal das warn monster aber net rausbekommen -.-
> habt ihr paar tipps wo sie hauptsächlich große karpfen aufhalten? odr noch andere tipps für große ?


 
Der wichtigste punkt ist das Gewässer.
Wenn keine großen karpfen vorhanden sind, wirst du keine fangen :q 

Die großen sind meist da, wo die kleinen auch sind.#6
also, fisch dich durch die kleinen durch, irgendwann kommen die großen.
Versuch eventuell mal größere Köder. 
Wie sagt man doch so schön: "ohne Fleiß kein Preis!"


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



yassin schrieb:


> Der wichtigste punkt ist das Gewässer.
> Wenn keine großen karpfen vorhanden sind, wirst du keine fangen :q
> 
> Die großen sind meist da, wo die kleinen auch sind.#6
> ...



Also ich amch immer 2 mal 20mm boilies ans haar sollte ich es mal mit 30mm murmel versuchen?


----------



## colognecarp (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

das kommt auf das gewässer an welches du befischst, soll heißen, wie lange gibt es den see, wann wurden das erste mal karpfen eingesetzt und wann das letzte mal. wenn du das weist kannst du rückschlüße auf größen in deiner wanne machen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ist bei euch der karpfne jetzt auch schon geschützt?


----------



## Carras (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> das sollte man schon machen, ist völlig richtig. musst nur aufpassen das du nicht über deinen spot kurbelst, deshalb deinen meter den du kurbelst musst du auch über den spot werfen sonst liegt die montage nicht beim futter.
> wenn du die montagen mit dem boot raus fährst brauchst oder sollte man nicht unbedingt so viel kurbeln weil du so ja punkt genau fütterst und die montage schon da liegt wo sie hin soll.
> 
> mir passiert das aber auch schon mal das ich den spot überkurbel,
> ...


 
Hmm

sehe ich nicht ganz so.

Die Montage sollte man eigentlich nahezu da liegen lassen, wo sie einschlägt.
Warum?
Es gibt oftmals Unterwasserpflanzen, Algen, Blätter, Äste u.a. die am Grund liegen.
Wenn Du nun Deine Montage 1m über diesen Grund ziehst, besteht die Gefahr daß Du Sachen an der Hakenspitze aufspießt. Dann ist Deine Montage untauglich.

Wenn Du nur kurz dran ziehst, so daß das Blei etwas aus dem Schlamm raus geholt wird geht es noch. Aber mehr würde ich nicht ziehen. Im Normalfall spürt man das deutlich, wenn das Blei aus dem Schlamm "raus schlupft".
Auf steinigem Untergrund schon gar nicht machen,.. dadurch könnte der Haken stumpf werden.

Wenn es Dir darum geht, die Montage möglichst gestreckt am Grund zu haben, mach folgenes:
Auf den letzten Metern des Wurfs, kurz bevor das Blei auf dem Wasser aufschlägt, stoppst Du mit der Hand die Hauptschnur. So daß sie sich (samt Vorfach) schon in der Luft ausstreckt. Die Rute sollte dabei einigermaßen nach oben schauen. Wenn Du dann den leichten Ruck in der Rute spürst (wenn sich die Schnur streckt), gebe mit der Rutenspitze nach unten nach.

Du brauchst normal auch keine Sorge haben, wenn Dein Hakenköder mal 1 oder 2 Meter neben dem eigentlich Futterplatz liegt. Die Karpfen können Deinen Köder trotzdem finden. Es gibt Leute, die das sogar mit Absicht machen. Den Köder etwas Abseits vom Futterplatz zu platzieren.
Gerade die größeren Fische bleiben dem eigentlichen Futterplatz oftmals fern und schauen sich das Ganze, etwas aus der Distanz an. Wenn dann dort Dein Köder liegt, umso besser.

Grüßle


----------



## Carras (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> ist bei euch der karpfne jetzt auch schon geschützt?


 
?

Du hast die Fischerprüfung gemacht oder?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Carras schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Du hast die Fischerprüfung gemacht oder?


 

ja kla


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

oder sind die schonzeiten überall in deutschlan gleich


----------



## Carras (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ich persönlich kenne eigentlich keine Schonzeit für den Karpfen. Wo kommst Du her? Habt ihr im Verein Schonzeiten für den Karpfen?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

jaaa von 1.11. bis zum 1.4.
komme aus Brausnchweig (niedersachsen) habt ihr keine schonzeit für karpfen?
wie geil isn das das ganze jahr karpfenangeln  ^^


----------



## yassin (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> Also ich amch immer 2 mal 20mm boilies ans haar sollte ich es mal mit 30mm murmel versuchen?


 
2x20mm reicht eigendlich auf jede fall aus.
ich selber fische lieber kleine murmeln also 2x14-16mm
da bleibt nur die möglichkeit dich durch die kleinen durch zu fischen 


ich hab auch die möglichkeit das ganze jahr durch zu fischen, was ich auch tue, dabei beobachten konnte ich, dass die dicken meistens im herbst oder frühem winter bissen also bei euch in der schonzeit.#q


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

och man ey -.- also war vor 3 wochen  ücer nacht mit nem kumpel nichts ausser paar köfis gefangen vllt wars zu flach wir haben hinter ner sandbank gefisch tiefe ca. 2 m is das im herbst zu flach`?


----------



## Carras (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> jaaa von 1.11. bis zum 1.4.
> komme aus Brausnchweig (niedersachsen) habt ihr keine schonzeit für karpfen?
> wie geil isn das das ganze jahr karpfenangeln  ^^


 
Guckst Du hier oder hier
Nein wir haben in BW keine Schonzeit für Karpfen.
Bayer hat auch keine, NRW hat keine, Berlin hat keine, Brandenburg hat keine, Bremen hat keine, Hamburg hat keine, Hessen hat keine, Meck Pom hat keine, Niedersachsen hat eigentlich keine, Rheinland Pfalz hat keine, Saarland hat keine, Sachen Anhalt hat keine, Sachsen hat keine, Schleswig Holstein hat keine, 

Thüringen hat eine.

Dein Verein kann das aber selber regeln.  von daher,...??

Grüßle


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

so ne ******* -.- ich glaub ich wechsel iwann den verein :x


----------



## Felipe95 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

komme aus Wolfsburg und bin im Vorsfelder Verein, wir haben nur in den vereinseigenen Teichen (Danndorferteiche) schonzeit auf Karpfen vom 1.11. bis zu Himmelfahrt, da ist offizielles Anangeln. In allen gepachteten Gewässern gibts keine Schonzeit auf Karpfen.

Gruß felix


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ihr habt alle so ein glück


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

nur in einem teich hat der karpfen keine schonzeit aber das gewässeer is so was von überfischt


----------



## allrounder11 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Bei uns in hessen hat nur die "wildform" schonzeit .


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

diese ur akrpfen oder welche?


----------



## Felipe95 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ja, die Wildkarpfen sind halt nur schmaler als die Schuppenkarpfen und erreichen auch nicht so hohe Gewichte und Größen und das Fleisch des Wildkarpfen ist roser und soll auch besser schmecken (was auch stimmt).

MfG Felix


----------



## allrounder11 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

was hast du dir denn jetzt bestellt? 

Oder zögerst du noch?


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also hab mir 3 outcast bestellt und 3 okuma powerliner. sind aber noch nich da  naja kommen bestimmt bald . joa und os paar kleinteile hab ich mir beim händler gekauft aber viel fehlt mir noch.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Ja, die Wildkarpfen sind halt nur schmaler als die Schuppenkarpfen und erreichen auch nicht so hohe Gewichte und Größen und das Fleisch des Wildkarpfen ist roser und soll auch besser schmecken (was auch stimmt).
> 
> MfG Felix



hmm ich mag kein fishc und ess ihn auch net. sie werden immer released


----------



## allrounder11 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> also hab mir 3 outcast bestellt und 3 okuma powerliner. sind aber noch nich da  naja kommen bestimmt bald . joa und os paar kleinteile hab ich mir beim händler gekauft aber viel fehlt mir noch.


 

Was fehlt dir noch, evtl. kann man dir helfen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

also ich benötige noch wurfrohr, futterschaufel, pva, waage, wiegesack, abhakmatte, futteral, swinger , butt grip rutenhalter, vllt boilie bag ,tackle bag, buzzerbars, vorfach schere joa das wars eig schon


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

wie is das hier ? und is das für 3 oder 4 ruten ? http://cgi.ebay.de/Quantum-Cyber-Ro...t_Angelsport_Bissanzeiger?hash=item1e58fe8c3d


----------



## Felipe95 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Aslos ich weiß ja nicht wo du das ganze geld her nimmst als Schüler aber ich mit meinen 14 Jahren und meinen kleinen Taschengeld könnte mir das nicht leisten und deshalb bastel ich mir auch vieles selbst und nehme günstigere alternativen.

Als Abhakmatte reicht auch so eine große, dickere Mülltüte wo du den fisch kurz ablegen kannst.
Oder Wurfrohre kannste dir selbst basteln aus einfachen Rohren ausm baumarkt gibts auch anleitungen für hier im forum.
swinger kannste dir aus Ü-Eiern selber basteln, machste einfach ein Band unten noch ans Ü-Ei und klemmst das dann an den Rutenständer, damit das beim Anschlag abfliegt
Vorfachschere  ist doch föllig unnötig !?
Boilietasche, da reicht doch auch ne Tupperdose oder nicht ?

Naja, machs wie du willst aber du könntest dir das meiste geld sparen !

MfG felix


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ja also du hast echt recht aber zum beispiel als bissanzeiger ein ü ei finde ich nicht so gut da ich meistens nachts angel und das piep ja nich und bei der mülltüte als abhakmatte ist eig auch gut aber die schwimmt net ich will ja dann ins wasser mit den Karpfen und sie dann releasen. und eine tupperdose is mit bisschen klein für boilies. naja ich hab ja auch lange gespart ich bauae mir grad ein baitboat und kaufe mir keins


----------



## Felipe95 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



> ich bauae mir grad ein baitboat und kaufe mir keins


 #6

PS: das mit dem Ü-Ei meinte ich zusätzlich zum E-bissanzeiger eben um Fallbisse zu erkennen wenn der Fisch auf die zukommt (als Swinger) und ins Ü-Ei kannste ja auch Knicklicht reinmachen.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> #6
> 
> PS: das mit dem Ü-Ei meinte ich zusätzlich zum E-bissanzeiger eben um Fallbisse zu erkennen wenn der Fisch auf die zukommt (als Swinger) und ins Ü-Ei kannste ja auch Knicklicht reinmachen.




achso naja ok dann is das natürlich auch ne möglichkeit.


----------



## allrounder11 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Ich fütter momentan mit einer abgesägten cola-flasche nur mit dieser kann ich nur im nahkampf hantieren. 

Zu den von dir "noch" benötigten kleinteile kann ich dir fast nicht helfen, da meine aurüstung schon etwas länger steht. Beim futteral musst du darauf achten das die länge ausreichend ist, und es gepolstert ist. Ich benutze einzelfutterale !


Zur abhakmatte: Eine ganz simple reicht vollkommen aus! 


Zu den Taschen:


Die Taschen würde ich lieber eine nummer größer als zu klein wählen, hierbei musst du darauf achten das sie gut strukuriert sind , auch das kann gerade nachts ein vorteil sein.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

wie füttert man mit einer abgesägten cola flasche an?


----------



## allrounder11 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> wie füttert man mit einer abgesägten cola flasche an?


 

Du schneidest sie unten schräg ab . Mit boilies geht es natürlich am bestenm, mit etwas übung kannst du bis 20m sehr genau füttern. Was dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich weiterhilft.

Das wurfrohr von korda hat bisher ein sehr gutes feedback bekommen,schau dir das am besten mal an.


----------



## colognecarp (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Du schneidest sie unten schräg ab . Mit boilies geht es natürlich am bestenm, mit etwas übung kannst du bis 20m sehr genau füttern. Was dir aber wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich weiterhilft.
> 
> Das wurfrohr von korda hat bisher ein sehr gutes feedback bekommen,schau dir das am besten mal an.



ich hab das korda rohr, ich find es etwas ungenau. das rohr geht eher auf weite als auf genauigkeit. 
ist aber ganz ok ! die kobra rohre finde ich ganz gut, leider gibts das original nicht mehr.

zum thema tackeltasche, ich hab mir bei http://nordfishing77.at/
das carp gear bag 2 geholt, liegt so um die 30€ und ist super.
bei mir passt alles rein und hat sogar noch reserven.

ein boilieback brauchste ja wohl echt nicht, nimm ne stofftasche und gut is. wirst bestimmt keine nachteile dadurch haben


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

hab da nochmal eine Frage: gibt es für die okuma powerliner eine doppelkurbel?


----------



## Djluke (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Doppelkurbeln für Karpfenrollen ist der totale mist meiner Meinung..

Bei einer einzel Kurbel hast du eine bessere Kontrolle und einen besseren Hebel.

Also deswegen fische ich auch außschließlich Einzelkurbeln beim Karpfenangeln.

Mein Kumpel hat sich auch schon beschwert über eine Doppelkurbel bei einer baitrunner..

Mfg Lukas


----------



## colognecarp (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

hi

soweit ich weis gibt es für die baitfeeder keine doppelkurbel.
naja ob sinn oder unsinn muss jeder für sich wissen, ich find ne doppelkurbel stylich.
aber vom nutzen her stell ich nicht wirklich einen unterschied zur normalen kurbel fest.

vieleicht passt ja die doppelkurbel von der okuma elektra auf die baitfeeder 

#c


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> hi
> 
> soweit ich weis gibt es für die baitfeeder keine doppelkurbel.
> naja ob sinn oder unsinn muss jeder für sich wissen, ich find ne doppelkurbel stylich.
> ...




ich find sie auch stylich desswegen wollte ich ja eine haben #h


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

ach ja es könnte echt sein das die von der okuma elektra passt aber die kurbel schaut bisschen viel nach plastik aus also werde ich doch bei der standart kurbel von der powerliner bleiben.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

gibt es in niedersachen so eine art karpfenpuff also so wie ein forellen teich nur mit vielen großen karpfen zum angeln ?


----------



## Felipe95 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

LOL noch nie was von einem Karpfenpuff gehört 

Aber in eigl. jedem Forellenpuff sind Karpfen drin !!!

Bei uns in einem Forellenpuff wurden schon Carps bis 60 Pfund gefangen !

Aber ein Karpfenpuff wo nur Karpfen drin sind ne man glaube nicht, weil wer ist so blöd und geht da schon hin karpfen gibts in so gut wie jedem Gewässer und dann in einem Puff noch extra geld bezahlen ???


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Felix K. schrieb:


> LOL noch nie was von einem Karpfenpuff gehört
> 
> Aber in eigl. jedem Forellenpuff sind Karpfen drin !!!
> 
> ...



also ich wollte nähmlich mal iwie ne session mit nem kumpel machn an ieinem see mit extrem hohen karpfen besatz und mit extrem großen wenn ich in deutschland nichts finde dann gehts nach frankreich


----------



## colognecarp (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

du hast die dicken vor der haustür, frankreich brauchst du dafür nicht. in deutschland schwimmt so mancher 60iger rum :g

foto folgt im nächsten jahr


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> du hast die dicken vor der haustür, frankreich brauchst du dafür nicht. in deutschland schwimmt so mancher 60iger rum :g
> 
> foto folgt im nächsten jahr


Danke für das angebot mit dem Foto aber ich werds net brauch ich werde selber welche fangen


----------



## colognecarp (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

uj mehrzahl #6


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> uj mehrzahl #6


bist du das da auf dem kontakt bild ? der see schaut nett aus?
bekommt man bie euch gastkarten?


----------



## allrounder11 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> bist du das da auf dem kontakt bild ? der see schaut nett aus?
> bekommt man bie euch gastkarten?


 

Das sind fragen die du per pm abklärn kannst , wenn du keine weiteren fragen mehr hast schließe den thread.


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: *Ultimate Wiggler Springtec ? gut oder schlecht?
wo kann man sie im inet kaufen habe nichts gefunden bitte um links#6
*


----------



## Carras (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> also ich wollte nähmlich mal iwie ne session mit nem kumpel machn an ieinem see mit extrem hohen karpfen besatz und mit extrem großen wenn ich in deutschland nichts finde dann gehts nach frankreich


 
HMMMM.......

um ehrlich zu sein,... mag ich solche Aussagen gar nicht.

So wie Du es hier auch schreibst, hasst Du eigentlich keine Ahnung vom Karpfenangeln, und kanntest auch die Schonzeiten der Karpfen für dein Bundesland nicht. 

alles in allem bin ich der Meinung, Du solltest erst mal klein Anfangen. Erfahrungen sammeln und nicht gleich auf 60 pfd. Karpfen los gehen. 

Einem Einsteiger wie Dir, würde ich, ganz ehrlich, kein Gewässer nennen, in dem solche Fische schwimmen und das hat seine guten Gründe.

Es gibt Karpfenangler, die seit mehr als 20 Jahren angeln und noch keinen Karpfen über 40 oder 50 pfd gefangen haben.

Gib Dich hier keinen falschen Vorstellungen hin.

Sowas funktioniert in den aller wenigsten Fällen. Glaub mir.

Du wirst schnell die Lust daran verlieren, wenn Du mit falschen Erwartungen ran gehst. 3 Sessions geangelt und kein Fisch über 15 pfd gefangen....und schon kommt der große Frußt. Alles Schrott, schlechte Boilies, blöde Fische,....Doofer See, usw........
Nach 2 Jahren ohne 30 pfd Fisch kotzt es Dich so an, daß Du Kurzerhand wieder alles Anglezeugs verkaufst. Das konnte man schon bei sehr vielen Neueinstiegern ("möchtegern Senkrechtstartern") feststellen.

Mach eines, und fang langsam an mit der Materie, Arbeite Dich rein, sammle eigene Erfahrungen, Schritt für Schritt, sonst bist Du in kurzer Zeit ausgebrannt.

Eine weitere Begleiterscheinung solcher "von 0 auf 100" Leute, ist deren Art und Weiße am Wasser. An fremden Gewässern, wird verbrannte Erde hinterlassen. Ich kam, Ich sah, ich siegte". Mit dem falschen Ziel vor den Augen: "nur der 60 pfder zählt", passiert es sehr schnell, daß man über das Ziel hinaus schiesst und Dinge tut, die nicht gerne gesehen werden, bzw. verboten sind.  Nach zwei Jahren verschwinden diese Jungs wieder von der Bildschirmfläche und hinterlassen nur noch weitere Verbote für die hinterbliebenen Angler,...und das ist einfach nicht gut.


hoffe Du verstehst, was ich damit sagen will.


Und eines noch.  Du hast den gleichen Thread auf nem "echten" Karpfenforum aufgemacht. Vorsicht,...die Jungs dort, können auf so nen Thread, wie er sich hier entwickelt hat, teilweiße sehr allergisch reagieren.


Grüßle


----------



## yassin (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

|good:


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Carras schrieb:


> HMMMM.......
> 
> um ehrlich zu sein,... mag ich solche Aussagen gar nicht.
> 
> ...



Also ich möchte nochmal was sagen : ich möchte nähmlich nich das ihr einen falshen eindruck hast : nähmlich also es war eher ironie mit dem 60 pft karpfen und es ist auch nich meine vorstellung, denn die is einen karpfen von 20 pft nächstes jahr zufangen und ich denke das ist realisierbar. oder? also ich möchte natürlich erstmal klein anfangen und nich gleich die fetten monster raus holen.
also ich biin nicht irre oder größen warnsinnig also meine ziele die ich ernst meine, is max. 20 pft.  #6


----------



## colognecarp (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Carras schrieb:


> HMMMM.......
> 
> um ehrlich zu sein,... mag ich solche Aussagen gar nicht.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## yassin (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> |good:


 nachmacher :vik:

und @ tigerforelle

20 pfund sind auf jeden fall realisierbar #6


----------



## colognecarp (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



yassin schrieb:


> nachmacher :vik:
> 
> und @ tigerforelle
> 
> 20 pfund sind auf jeden fall realisierbar #6




braucht man ja auch nichtweit zu komentieren 

ich glaube nicht das ich mal einen 60iger zu gesicht bekomme, geschweigeden fange 

40 wäre mal ein traum  
aber ich muss sagen das ich nächstes jahr an einem see angel wo es viele kl. karpfen gibt, und ich mich da schon drauf freue.
es müssen nicht immer die dicken sein, kleine karpfen haben auch ihren reiz.
und die hauptsache ist doch eh die zeit die man am wasser verbringt und nicht der erfolg.
die fische fange ich zu hause in dem ich mich gut vorbereite ! am wasser hab ich urlaub #6


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

eignen sich erdnüsse zum anfüttern auf karpfen?


----------



## yassin (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

@colognecarp und nochmal |good:

seh ich genau so 
Ich hab dieses Jahr gut 15 Zeiler fangen dürfen, jedoch war das Durchschnittsgewicht dieser bei knapp 15pfund was weiterhin kein problem für mich ist.
Zumal bei uns nicht soo viele große drinne sind.
Deswegen hab ich mich über meinen einzigen 30er dieses Jahr gefreut, auf den ich lange warten durfte (hab ihn vor einem monaten erst gefangen).


also back to topic


----------



## colognecarp (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> eignen sich erdnüsse zum anfüttern auf karpfen?



kannst du nehmen, aber zerkleiner sie und nicht zu viel, die sind sehr sättigend. im grundfutter kommen die ganz gut.... es soll auch leute geben die sie vor dem füttern anrösten


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> kannst du nehmen, aber zerkleiner sie und nicht zu viel, die sind sehr sättigend. im grundfutter kommen die ganz gut.... es soll auch leute geben die sie vor dem füttern anrösten




was heißt nicht zu viel so ca. 1 kg pro platz oder wie viel ?


----------



## yassin (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

das heißt ca.400 gramm

guck dir mal die letzte folge von Carpheart.tv an (folge 11)
da erklären sie die zubereitung von Partikeln.


----------



## colognecarp (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



yassin schrieb:


> das heißt ca.400 gramm
> 
> guck dir mal die letzte folge von Carpheart.tv an (folge 11)
> da erklären sie die zubereitung von Partikeln.



|good:


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

super danke is richtig geil das video


----------



## Tigerforelle2009 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*

was haltet ihr von prologic ? hab mir jezn ropod betsellt das tripod ? was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## allrounder11 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Welche Karpfenausrüstung?*



Tigerforelle2009 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von prologic ? hab mir jezn ropod betsellt das tripod ? was haltet ihr von dem?


 
Du hast es dir doch eh schon bestellt.

Die produktreihe kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------

